# Almost that time of year again



## TheSheepGirl (Aug 10, 2011)

It's getting close to breeding season again which means the hormones will be flowing around here.

Who else is anxiously awaiting the breeding season?


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 10, 2011)

me me me!!!!! My buck has blue eyes and all of his babies last year had blue eyes too.  Cant wait to see if it happens again.  Oh and the babies were cute too.  And the milk would be a plus......



Opps forgot to notice this is in the sheep section and not the goat section.......


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if it is breeding season here yet...bought a new Dorper ram lamb this spring and he is now just turning seven months old...wonder if he is old enough yet?  He is still a little short in height, but large in the ... ummm..."hanging" department ...wonder if he is fertile yet?


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes!  They say a ram lamb can breed his mother back at 3 mo.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 11, 2011)

At 3 months?  Wow!  He was acting interested very early on and made an attempt,  with the tallest ewe of course  but couldn't reach at that time...so...with his growth this summer, perhaps it is breeding season here!  Hoping for at least one set of twins this time.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Aug 12, 2011)

Generally breeding season here begins in September and continues through Late November. Most sheep do breed out of season, though.

This year will be my first breeding season where I actually breed. My ram, Squiggy, is a March Shetland lamb from this year. He is more than tall enough to breed my miniature katahdin/gotland ewe, Ninja. She hasn't come into heat yet, so the waiting will continue, plus the later in the season I allow them to breed, the later in the spring my lambs will be born.

My ewe Ninja is also part finn, so I am hoping for multiples this spring. That is the part I am anxious about.


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am anxiously waiting too. Ive got 9 ewes that i plan on breeding this year. Hoping for at least 1 baby from each ewe!


----------

